# Nissan Titan xd cummins



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

Anyone got a new titan xd with cummins diesel? Just curious how they run and what kinda mileage they are getting.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm interested as well, stopped by and looked at one last week. Seems well built and ran smooth with good power. Seems like the prices are reasonable with the rebates currently.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I been reading reviews saying they were heavy for a mid size pickup and they had "commendable" mileage, whatever that means. Some saying in the low teens for mileage. They were comparing it to the Eco-Diesel saying it fell slightly bellow that. The takeoff torque was ok but when it gets going its "extremely capable". The 100K 5 Year warranty looks awesome though.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I like TFL reviews. They are FAR harder on the trucks than we will be here in Houston but they the are reasonably unbiased.


----------



## M9 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Titan XD Diesel*

I spent a day with a Titan XD and have the following observations, good and bad.

*Positive*
+ nice power from the drivetrain. it's not the F250 but it definitely has power that one would expect from a diesel engine
+ very nice interior.....found it to be aesthetically nice with plenty of nice leather EVERYWHERE (Platinum Package) along with stainless steel in the normal places that would wear. I had a King Ranch Expedition EL that just wore our terribly on the seats and I expect this would look better after a few years.
+ well equipped ..tool boxes built in, bed liner, tow hook, locking tailgate, nice stereo with great telematics, text message integration, and navigation all a great value at the Platinum level.
+ good MPG. I drove it from Sugar Land to Houston for the day and achieved a high of 23MPG on the way in and then it went into "regen" mode and got ****tier.....about 14. Average was about 21 even with the REGEN.
+ Nice overall size....not to long and unwieldy like my previous Ford Excursion.
+ Lots of fantastic incentives, dealer selling the 2016 below invoice, about 8800 in Nissan rebates, %0.9 APR make this thing a great value relative to any F250 King Ranch 4X4.

*Negatives (only found two)*
- Fuel tank is only 24 gallons. There is an aftermarket tank available to take this to 50gal from Transfer Flow for about $2000 installed but come on Nissan...they should have more options. I would like to fill up in Sugar Land, grab the boat, and make it atlas to Corpus or Kingsville on a tank of diesel.
- Poor turning radius.....26.9', is larger than the radius of my excursion of 24.8' and in my "day in the life test", barely fit into my parking garage downtown. I expect this will get improved in future year models but the 2017 is still the same and turns like a semi truck.

As such, the two negatives out-weighted the positives and we didn't buy. It was a tough decision...the Titan-XD is a fantastic truck, but i just could not imagine parking it in downtown houston on a surface lot.

Corwin


----------



## TxAg80 (Apr 17, 2012)

My Uncle bought one. So far he really likes it. He was kind of "anti-diesel" before, but has really come around. He uses it to tow a ~28' travel trailer weighing around 7,500lbs. He got the highest trim level, and the finish out is very nice. Lots of tech too. 

He mentioned that power is great, and it handles the trailer effortlessly. His unloaded highway mileage has been between 20 and 22, not too shabby. The 26 gal fuel tank is pretty annoying to him, and he has had a few small squeaks and rattles, consistent with any first-year run.

The deal breaker for me is Payload. His rated payload is under 2K lbs. Little too light for my purposes, especially with the Titan XD price point. Surprised that it's not rated heavier, especially since a few 1/2 tons (Fords) are now available with Payload packages approaching 3K lbs.


----------



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

I looked at some today at twin city Nissan. They look pretty nice in person but dang the prices were ridiculous. If I got one it would be gas for sure. They have some bed storage similar to the ram boxes but they are inside the bed rails.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

TxAg80 said:


> My Uncle bought one. So far he really likes it. He was kind of "anti-diesel" before, but has really come around. He uses it to tow a ~28' travel trailer weighing around 7,500lbs. He got the highest trim level, and the finish out is very nice. Lots of tech too.
> 
> He mentioned that power is great, and it handles the trailer effortlessly. His unloaded highway mileage has been between 20 and 22, not too shabby. The 26 gal fuel tank is pretty annoying to him, and he has had a few small squeaks and rattles, consistent with any first-year run.
> 
> The deal breaker for me is Payload. His rated payload is under 2K lbs. Little too light for my purposes, especially with the Titan XD price point. Surprised that it's not rated heavier, especially since a few 1/2 tons (Fords) are now available with Payload packages approaching 3K lbs.


Don't buy that bs from Ford. I have a 2015 F150 with tow package and two times I hauled a ton of feed with it, both times it was squatted all the way down on the rubber bump stops when you hit a bump.


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

I bought Titan XD gasser a couple of weeks ago. I like it. 14mpg driving back and fourth to work (17 mile one way). One of my favorite features is that it will check your trailer lights by pressing the lock button 3 times and then holding it down for a few seconds. (Although thats not a reason for buying it.)


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Was really interested in this truck until the dealer gave me his best out the door price of 52k, that's 10k more than the last three comparable F150's that I have bought.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Was really interested in this truck until the dealer gave me his best out the door price of 52k, that's 10k more than the last three comparable F150's that I have bought.


f150 plus $10k seems reasonable. Heck and KR F250 has increased by about $5k on the sticker just because of body style change....

It's a NEW truck, and it's a diesel.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I was told by a few owners they are good trucks, and get pretty good mileage. But they won't pull a string out of a cats *** Just like ecodiesel dodge


----------



## ziggiey (Apr 6, 2010)

*Towing*



dk2429 said:


> I was told by a few owners they are good trucks, and get pretty good mileage. But they won't pull a string out of a cats *** Just like ecodiesel dodge


I towed a 21 foot boat from Houston to POC with my 2016 Titan diesel, cruise on 78, 14mpg. Never downshifted out of overdrive. Gets 19-20 mpg empty.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

ziggiey said:


> I towed a 21 foot boat from Houston to POC with my 2016 Titan diesel, cruise on 78, 14mpg. Never downshifted out of overdrive. Gets 19-20 mpg empty.


Dang, actual fact rather than rumor!!


----------



## Slow Rollin' (Feb 17, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Don't buy that bs from Ford. I have a 2015 F150 with tow package and two times I hauled a ton of feed with it, both times it was squatted all the way down on the rubber bump stops when you hit a bump.


I'm fairly certain Ford's tow package is seperate from the payload package. If I'm incorrect, or if that is not what puts the truck above in payload, I apologize.

As for the XD, I love the fit and finish, but still just a heavy half ton. This was riding in a friends platinum reserve package. If I didn't need a true 3/4+ ton, it would be worthy of a test drive for me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Nissan Gvwr is 8800? That is the same as most 3\4 tons were 5 yrs ago.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

finchinzo said:


> Anyone got a new titan xd with cummins diesel? Just curious how they run and what kinda mileage they are getting.


If your anywhere near Angleton stop by Gulf Coast Auto Park and l'll give you the keys to test drive one.
I'm at the Ford store but sell Nissan as well.
Phone # is 832-877-5594

If you like it we'll talk. If not no problem no pressure.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

I looked at the Nissan as well they are interesting platform.. But lack big time compared to the real diesels. They are one of if not the slowest full size truck on the market. If that doesn't bother you then maybe go take a look.


----------

